# Christmas goose



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello I was wanting to smoke up a christmas goose for the family this year and I have a couple questions;

I plan on stuffing with oranges and a red onion, but still want a good southern taste, what would i do to achieve this?(rubs/marinades?

What temp should the bird be at

Good brine for this? or brine at all?

and what woods (i usually use a pecan/mesquite mix but thought about pecan/apple)

and any tips on preparation to help render fat and get a crisp skin?

thanks


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 25, 2011)

Are we  talking a wild  goose or a farm raised goose that you would buy at the store?


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Nov 25, 2011)

Its a 9 pound canadian i bagged. but my aunt is also ordering a farm raised i think as backup


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Nov 25, 2011)

we got two sides of the family so 2 different geese


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't have a clue about a goose, but I would do it just like a turkey. Brine it, 165 IT in the breast & 175 IT in the thigh. I like mesquite with poultry. Smoke it at 300-325 for crispy skin.


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ive heard that they have alot of fat under the skin, any way to render this? I was thinking just cut slits in the skin but thats been the bane of a couple chickens so im sketchy with it


----------



## rbranstner (Nov 25, 2011)

The farm goose will probably have fat but the wild Canada goose probably won't have much fat. Most wild game is very lean and you have to be careful not to dry it out. I would definitely brine the Canada  goose and you might want to put some bacon over it to keep it from drying out. I have not tried to cook a whole Canada Goose I have only done breasts so I am not sure about any recipes or tips on that. I'm sure someone will come along who has cooked one.


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Nov 25, 2011)

awesome thank you for the help. I was thinkin my canada looked fairly lean but hell what do i know lol


----------



## moikel (Nov 26, 2011)

Im  a long way away from Canada or its geese but farm raised were always fairly fatty over the breast from what I  remember. Prick the breast all over with bbq fork or similiar would be a good start. Might even try it breast down for part of the cooking so it drains off a bit,thats what my mother used to do & she was a Canadian.

Bacon over breast on the wild makes sense. Are you going to spritz it to counter the drying out?


----------



## moikel (Nov 26, 2011)

Popular here
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  with Europeans instead of turkey. As it happens I  have a duck& goose cookbook  by Willow Creek Press Minocqua Wisconsin! Plenty of helpful recipes including the tip that 7lbs is about as big as you want in wild ,roasted at 350f will present medium rare breast meat of 150f if cooked at 12 minutes a pound. No smoking help. Farmed goose another matter again plenty of recipes but no smoking section.Let me know if theres anything I can help with.I also have an English Game cookbook that has some roast goose recipes. I think you are going to have to pick some flavours,citrus maybe to cut the fat, then just wing the rest of it.I have maybe 8 different recipes here for roast goose,English,German,Canadian just let me know what help you need MICK


----------



## whs1451 (Sep 18, 2013)

I bought a goose from WalMart last year and my son smoked it with apple wood, when I got home I ran up the driveway because it smelled so good. He pricked bird all over with a fork, and then got creative and scored the skin in a diamond grid pattern. I had him keep a casserole pan below the bird to catch the drippings, I read that the bird is done when the fat stops dripping out of the bird. I used the drippings to make heavenly gravy, and added flavoring to collard greens. Later a couple cups were cooked into a pot of baby Lima beans. The store bought goose had a layer of fat under the skin, which was very flavorful. The drippings are phenomenal for flavor, the breasts were moist, tender and smooth grained tasting like smoky roast beef, I simmered the carcass in a stock pot to get the most flavor to freeze for later use.













IMG_20120320_200233.jpg



__ whs1451
__ Sep 18, 2013


----------

